# [email protected]$$ monaro



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

just found this pic thought i'd share,looks like it has the wide body kit on it can't really tell and those RIMMMMMMMMMMMMS are the :cool 



and steve seas i never post anything good 

look at that steve-o :seeya:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

daaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

I just put a dent in my desk....


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I just put a dent in my desk....



lil 2 much info bog-mike :willy: :willy: :willy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

right now it really is BIG mike.... lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

lol ok i'll be over here,those rims are the s#it


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

that they are, and hell the car is too !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

i like um but jhp seas there realllllllllllly expensive :seeya:


----------



## GTODEALER2 (Aug 11, 2005)

YA That is really cool,,, but I couldn't drive it unless it would fit my 33's of my GTO!!!!! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

after staring at it for a while, it kinda looks like a hot wheels slot car !!!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

That does look very nice, I wish the specs were listed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

GTODEALER2 said:


> YA That is really cool,,, but I couldn't drive it unless it would fit my 33's of my GTO!!!!! :cheers



sup eric :cheers 

lol does look like a slot car lol


----------



## AmesGTO (Aug 3, 2004)

That's the first good looking body kit I've seen.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I want more info! That thing is BAD A$$$$$$


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree, that is the best looking body kit I've ever seen for a GTO! Eddie, where did you get that pic?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I agree, that is the best looking body kit I've ever seen for a GTO! Eddie, where did you get that pic?


i umm well i stole it 
arty:


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

i really like that as well, hope to hear a little more info on!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

now i get it. thats the car from I Robot u know the one that get hung up like a shirt on a hanger for the parking lot :willy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

pimp my ride !!!... looks like a monaro hit a jaguar... Id sport that to the clubs .. :willy: arty:


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

*I found the kit and wheels*

Go to www.jhp.com.au They have the kit on another color manaro there. Same rims too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

pimpalicious !!


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

That is just swwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

just imagine the Z06 motor in that puppy!


----------



## G352GTO (Sep 30, 2005)

It is also all wheel drive, talk about nice. That is the holden to have, too bad it didn't make it to the states.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

oh man, AWD with a Z06 motor and a ProCharger?!?! Hello 9 second quarters !!!

in snow, rain, sleet, hail, ice, whatever.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Gorgeous. Just...wow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

agreed.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

<homer simpson drool>


WOW!!!! Me LIKEY!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

somebody go over to australia and steal that sucker!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

big_mike said:


> somebody go over to australia and steal that sucker!



big_mike lers take gtodealer over there if he gets caught we don't know him :cheers he he if he gets away then he will prove him self to be cool lol i dunno just bein :seeya:


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

I want the wide body kit. Any ideas on where I can get one. Pontiac offers a body kit but it's cheezy lookin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

we all love the wide body kit !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

i want this wide body kit


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

SOMEBODY has got to sell it !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

big mike u'r online alot find it :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

pssht, I LIVE online man !!!


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> daaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


 :agree .........Awesome!!!!........


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

The body kit does exist, it's just stupid money. Hit up Geoff at JHP in Oz if lust overwhelms good monetary sense..

http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/

Personally...If I had crazy money I'd grey market one of those bad boys here, right-hand drive and all!


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

What size are those Wheels?


----------

